# Front end alignment saga!



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

i would think you are correct. i know of no inner tie rod, on a r/p system ( any modern tie rod for that matter ), that is adjustable on its own. theyre adjusted as a pair.

could be trying to jack you, you might have one bad tie rod and theyre trying to sell you both sides under the guise of replacing them as a group....which, honestly, isnt too bad if it's got high mileage. sort of like not replacing just one shock or strut, doing those in pairs or all 4 at once.

or maybe he was a doofus and didnt say, correctly, what the issue was?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a second opinion at another repair shop, preferably one that does alignments as their main business, or at the dealership. 

I have very little experience with any vehicle newer than 1990, So I would be mostly guessing but it cannot be bad if the ball and socket is tight. use a pry bar to put a little stress on the joint, and push/pull at the steering wheel to see if it is a loose movement. 

ED


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I work at a ford dealer. That guy is full of sh** you are correct the inner tie rod is a ball and socket. You rotate the inner rod in or out of the outer end to make the adjustment. That is the only place to adjust toe on each side. If its not loose it's good. To check with it jacked up try to wiggle the tire back and forth you will feel play if it is loose.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess i shouldn't have told them i put the tie rod end myself.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Go to another alignment shop.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I turned the tie rod myself until the wheel was slightly toe in by eye. Drove it around, wheel is straight, van doesn't pull, goes straight with no hands on the wheel. Good enough, I reckon.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not. even 1 degree off and you are needlessly wearing off valuable rubber from your tires. 

And where I am from you need all that rubber to grip the road as long as you can possibly keep it. 

ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> Not. even 1 degree off and you are needlessly wearing off valuable rubber from your tires.
> 
> And where I am from you need all that rubber to grip the road as long as you can possibly keep it.
> 
> ED


You're right, of course. Maybe get it aligned if can find a place I can trust.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You can turn the wheels straight, get under the car and measure from inside tire to tire, mid ways up in front and mid way up in back of the tire and adjust the tie rod until you have the same distance front and back of the tires. Also when doing that check to make sure you aren't adjusting to where the steering wheel is no longer in the dead forward position. In other words, if you adjust the tie rods wrong, it will turn the steering wheel. You will be driving straight down the road and the steering wheel with not be in the straight ahead position. This is harder to explain than I thought. 

If your tie rods are not adjusted where both wheels are straight ahead your tires will feather and will wear out fast, out of align the tire is actually dragging against the road.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It was like driving a floor polisher, now it's like a car that needs an alignment.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not knowing anything about your area (Louisville, Ky. ) I cannot recommend any place to get an alignment other than "try to find someone that does only alignments,"

That way they have no iron in the fire trying to sell you extras, ( tires, marked up parts, brakes, shocks, belts, batteries, etc.)
And will do the alignment, and might tell you about any related parts that are getting iffy.

ED


----------

